# Es muss sein: neues Notebook



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.

Da schaut man seit Wochen nach Komponenten für einen neuen Gamer Desktop PC und dann verabschiedet sich doch gestern der Laptop meiner Frau. Nun ist guter Rat teuer, denn ich habe von den kleinen Maschinen keine Ahnung.

Was war da:
Es war ein Acer Aspire 5520G
Turion 64x2 mit 2,2 GHz
Geforce 8600M GS
2GB DDR 2

Der Laptop wurde schwerpunktmäßig fürs Internet und Office verwendet. Gelegentlich wurde Anno 1404 in Low Details gespielt. Hinzu kam Sims 3.

Was wird kommen:
Ich suche nun ein neues Notebook, welches quasi das gleiche kann. Leistungsmäßig darf es nach Aussage meiner Frau ein wenig mehr sein (also mehr Details bei Anno). Zudem soll das Gerät leise sein und der Akku darf auch eine Weile halten. Preislich kann das Ganze zwischen 800 - 1000 EUR liegen. Achja, nen 15 Zoller ist gewünscht.

Habt Ihr Vorschläge?

Herzlichen Dank.
fuzba


----------



## Otep (8. Januar 2011)

Hm, was die Leistung angeht wird es da wohl nicht schwer werden 
eigentlich ist fast jedes 400€ NB schneller 

Ich denke das so was in die Richtung nicht schlecht ist: klick mich

 - 

*Acer Aspire Timeline X 5820TG-484G75Mnks*

Intel Core i5 460M Prozessor mit 2x 2,66 GHz
4096 MB DDR3 Ram
750 GB Festplatte
39,62 cm (15,6") LED Backlight Display
1,3MP HD Webcam
ATI Radeon HD 6550 1024MB DDR3
Bluetooth 3.0, Wireless LAN
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Von der Geschwindigkeit kannst Du eigentlich alles in diesem Preissegment kaufen was keine Integrierte HD Grafik hat und es ist schneller als dein altes.


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

Danke für deinen Tipp.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich jetzt bezüglich Acer ein wenig skeptisch bin. Zumindest was die damalige Serie des Aspire anging, kenne ich noch einen Laptop, der mit dem gleichen Problem wie der meiner Frau ausgestiegen ist. Da muss es also ein grundlegendes Problem gegeben haben. Kann sein, dass dies mittlerweile nicht mehr so ist.

Was hältst Du von diesem Gerät: 
Notebooks > ASUS > Multimedia > ASUS N53JF-SX108V bei notebooksbilliger.de

Wie sind allgemein Asus Geräte einzuschätzen?


----------



## Master-Thomas (8. Januar 2011)

Hi, man kann auf Notebookjournal.de sich ganz gut informieren habe gerade mal geguckt, bin von Multimedia Top 10 aber wieder auf Gamer bis 16,4 Zoll Top 10 gegangen weil ich die Graka und die ganze Konfig besser finde; der Vorredner hat schon recht aber trotzdem kann man ja versuchen das beste (für sich) zu kriegen, wie in der letzten PCGH schon richtig stand kann man sich da ganz schön lange mit beschäftigen, bis man die richtige zusammenstellung hat. Total geil finde ich ja das MSI GX660R aber biste im Preisvergleich schon bei ca.1150 ... Bei Notebookcheck.com kann man in den Benchmarklisten ganz gut Vergleichen wo die CPU xy steht od. die Graka xy Ansonsten muß man halt sehen was einem wichtiger ist Laufzeit ( meistens ist doch ne Steckdose od. mind. 12V in der Nähe) od. Leistung ist halt immer sehr individuell. Ich selber würde aber auf jeden Fall ein "Markengerät" kaufen, hatte vorher auch nen Acer (naja) und habe jetzt nen Toschi (super zufrieden), von HP, ASUS, MSI,hört man eigentlich viel Gutes. Gruß Tom


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

Danke.
Habe mich auch gerade bei Notebookcheck.com informiert. Die Vergleichlisten der CPU und GPU sind wirklich sehr gut. Konnte ich prima mit den bisherigen Komponenten vergleichen. Ist ja schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Aktuell tendiere ich zu einem Asus. Prozessor sollte i5-450m oder 460m sein und die Graka eine Nvidia Geforce GT 425M 1024 MB. Mit den Komponenten ist Acer ein wenig günstiger als Asus. Ich werde mal horchen, was meine bessere Hälfte zu dem Thema mit Acer sagt.

Edit:
Mir stellt sich bei der weiteren Recherche gerade die Frage: Ist es sinnvoller eher einen leicht schlechteren Prozessor bspw: i3-370M/380M zu nehmen und dafür ne bessere Graka wie die GT 445M?


----------



## Master-Thomas (8. Januar 2011)

Will mich nicht vordrängeln,..sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus obwohl ich sehen würde das ich noch ne bessere Grafik kriegen würde ( Rang 78 bei Nootebookcheck, zum Vergleich deine ist auf 146!!) und was ich jetzt nicht gesehen hab ist Blauzahn, es soll immer noch notebooks geben ohne, manchmal braucht man den Kram, Headset, Händy usw


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

Also Bluetooth braucht meine bessere Hälfte nicht.
Die Frage mit der Graka ist berechtigt. Welche GPU würdest Du denn vorschlagen? Und ist es sinnvoll, dann vielleicht einen langsameren Prozzi zu wählen, um preislich nicht zu hoch zu gelangen. Ich kann im Bereich der Notebooks nicht einschätzen, ab wann ein Prozessor die Graka ausbremst.


----------



## Master-Thomas (8. Januar 2011)

Meine Antw. hätte eigentlich vor deiner sein sollen, egal....schwierig GPU und CPU müssen als Team zusammen passen wobei es immer Spiele od. Anwendungen gibt die lieber das eine od. andere haben wollen, bis vor kurzen hätte ich gesagt, meist limitiert die Graka aber bei zb. Black Ops hab ich stark das Gefühl das die Cpu auch sehr! wichtig ist, ich glaub bei 1404 auch, obwohl wenn deine Frau das bisher auch schon auf Ihrem Läppi gespielt hat ...trotzdem werden neuere Spiele immer mehr nach 4 Kernen schreien, Sandy Bridge und Konsorten kommen- dies Jahr -aber du brauchst ja jetzt einen neuen außerdem (ist auch meine Meinung) sind 800-1000 Euro ein gesundes Maß (MSI GX660R od. ähnlich hihi) Ich würde von Acer die Finger lassen-gebranntes Kind scheut das....die sind nicht umsonst nen paar Euro billiger. Ja die 445 ist auf Platz 45 dat sieht schon ziemlich gut aus...muss kurz wweg....die 445 sieht  wirklich gut aus obwohl natürlich Nvidia typisch der Stromverbrauch(?!) etwas höher ist als wie bei Ati ca 10-15 Watt( Leistung vers Laufzeit)  hab eben Noote..noch ne interessante Seite gefunden Guck hmmm mal bei Preisvergleich wat eingeben und gucken wat rauskommt so mit 445-5770 und denn mal gucken wat die so für ne Cpu ham


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

edcht klasse seite...gefällt mir immer besser. auch wenn ich mich nach dem kauf erst einmal wieder um meinem neuen rechner widmen werde 
werde mal im preisvergleich schauen und hoffe, dass es mit der graka vernünftige cpus gibt. hatte gerade noch nicht wirklich was gefunden.
sonst bleibt es bei der 425. die mehrperformance sollte meine frau erkennen und so eine gamerin ist ja auch nicht.


----------



## Master-Thomas (8. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal geguckt ..15", 15,4, 16", min. 4GB, ..445 Nvidia gleich null neue Suche ATI dediziert, ATI 5...ohne Acer- ich würde mir den mal angucken der sieht super aus zumindest auf den ersten Blick musst nur mal gucken ob der GDDR 5 od.3 hat. Und mal Googeln ob den einer getestet hat.


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

*so fertig gefrühstückt*

mensch, danke. hast Du mir ja die Arbeit schon abgenommen.
Danke für den link: graka top...prozzi nur 1,6 ghz aber dafür 4 kerne...schwierig. preis an der schmerzgrenze. gerade gesehen ist gddr5.
wie schlimm ist denn eigentlich der langsamere takt


----------



## Speedguru (8. Januar 2011)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Ich habe mal geguckt ..15", 15,4, 16", min. 4GB, ..445 Nvidia gleich null neue Suche ATI dediziert, ATI 5...ohne Acer- ich würde mir den mal angucken der sieht super aus zumindest auf den ersten Blick musst nur mal gucken ob der GDDR 5 od.3 hat. Und mal Googeln ob den einer getestet hat.



Hey, 

den Lappi gabs früher bei Alternate für 900€. Deine Seite sieht wiie komsich aus^^ 
Der Lappi ist zum zocken super, aber nur zum zocken. Den er soll die Luft von unten ansaugen, heißt aufm schoß macht der keinen Spaß, da er sehr warm wird. Außerdem gibt es bei diesem i7 keine intel Graka, so kann man nicht zwischen der schnellen 5850 und der anderen wechslen, so beschränkt sich die Akkulaufzeit auf knapp 2,5h. Einen test gibts glaub auch. Sonst ist er denke ich gut.

Ich suche auch nach so einem laptop.. falls deine frau den nicht sofort braucht würde ich warten, den Sandy Bridge kommt!!
Habe mir den rausgesucht: 
Test Asus N53SV Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Sollte in deinem Preisbereich liegen und Leistung is super, da wirste Anno auf Hoch spielen können (Kumpel hat nen Samsung mit Core2Duo und 5650 udn da läuft Anno auf 1366 mit hohen Details super.)
Falls du auch was günstigeres suchst gibts den hier: 
Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5742G-458G64Mnkk - 8GB Knaller bei notebooksbilliger.de
gibts auch in braun udn rot. 
Hier der Test: Tests - Acer Aspire 5742G-458G64Mnkk - Nvidia Geforce GT 540M für 699 Euro auf notebookjournal.de
Ist halt acer, aber so eine Leistung für den Preis bekommt man so schnell nicht mehr. (achtung es soll laut test einen 540m verbaut sein!!)
Um zum Asus zurückzukommen, den wird es auch mit weniger ram udn ohne Blu-Ray geben, man munkelt, die günstigste version soll kanpp 900€ kosten, aber noch ist nix bestätigt. Dies wird sich aber bald ändern, da die CES 2011 in Las Vegas atm stattfindet, da werden die neuen Geräte vorgestellt. 
Gibt auch noch einen Lenovo mit i5 + 5730, also sehr schnell, Test hier: News - Lenovo IdeaPad Y560 [Anzeige] - Gamingbook von Lenovo für 799 Euro auf notebookjournal.de

Bin auch schon ewig auf der Suche, ist echt nicht einfach. Würde aber gerade für Anno mind. i5 empfehlen. 
der Vorteil von nvidia ist Optimus, so wechslet die grak automatisch, wenn man spielt doer office macht. Bei Atit muss man dauernd von hand wechseln.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

MFG

Speed

EDIT: Lese mit den Test vom Lenovo gerade durch, so schlecht schaut der gar nich aus, und mit Blu-Ray (für mich wichtig) gibts den für 800€ : http://www.cyberport.de/notebook/notebooks/notebook-berater/1C31-114/lenovo-ideapad-y560-m29b7ge---core-i5-high-end-blu-ray.html 
je weiter ich komm desto schlechter wird es... da is ja das günstigere ausu noch besser, besonders bei der akkulaufzeit!!

EDIT2: Hier ein Lappitest mit GT 445 in deinem Preisbereich: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests...ebooks-xmg-a520-9ep-advanced-gaming-nkrt-1245


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Januar 2011)

fuzba schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Tipp.
> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich jetzt bezüglich Acer ein wenig skeptisch bin. Zumindest was die damalige Serie des Aspire anging, kenne ich noch einen Laptop, der mit dem gleichen Problem wie der meiner Frau ausgestiegen ist. Da muss es also ein grundlegendes Problem gegeben haben. Kann sein, dass dies mittlerweile nicht mehr so ist.
> 
> Was hältst Du von diesem Gerät:
> ...



Habe den selben als N53JQ und bin sehr zufrieden!
Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das Glänzende Display. ( war aber vorher klar.
Die Boxen von B&O sind für ein Notebook sensationell!!!
Der Akku sollte bei dem mit Dualcore Prozessor auch länger halten.
Bei mir sind es ca 2,5-3 Stunden Office

mfg


----------



## Speedguru (8. Januar 2011)

SESOFRED schrieb:


> Habe den selben als N53JQ und bin sehr zufrieden!
> Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist das Glänzende Display. ( war aber vorher klar.
> Die Boxen von B&O sind für ein Notebook sensationell!!!
> Der Akku sollte bei dem mit Dualcore Prozessor auch länger halten.
> ...



schön, dann ist mein vorgeschalgender auch gut, da er das gleiche Gehäuse besitzt


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Januar 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:


> schön, dann ist mein vorgeschalgender auch gut, da er das gleiche Gehäuse besitzt



Dein vorgeschlagender ist sogar noch schneller nur wird der auch teurer sein ich denke 1200-1300


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

@speedguru
Danke für Dein ausführliches Statement. Leider zählt aktuell bei meiner Frau jeder Tag. Somit ist auf SB warten nicht drin. Ich werde wohl in den nächsten beiden Tagen bestellen. Danke für die Links. Die schaue ich mir noch ein wenig genauer an.

Auf Acer werde ich wohl nicht mehr zurückgreifen. Gab zu viele Probleme mit dem alten Gerät.

Zocken steht jetzt nicht absolut für meine Frau im Vordergrund. Das macht sie ab und zu. Und wenn es denn dann doch mal sein soll und der Lappi schlapp macht, muss sie an meinen Rechner 

@sesofred
Schön, dass Du Dich hier gemeldet hast. Ist immer gut, direkte Erfahrungen zu lesen. Kannst Du mir etwas über die Lautstärke sagen? Es zeigt sich, dass es wohl der Asus werden wird.


----------



## Speedguru (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe er wird nicht gerade soo teuer.. will den nämlich^^ 
@fuzba: OK. Alles klar. Ich hoffe du findest den richtigen, sag mir bitte, welchen du kaufst  Habe aber den Thread abonniert also sehe ich das 

MFG

Speed


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Januar 2011)

Das Kühlsystem des Asus ist auch Exzellent die GPU wird bei mir in Spielen nich über 65 Grad warm habe auch scho übertaktet und da ging die Temp auf 68 grad. Hatte die GPU auf 700 Core normal sind 560 damit hatte ich die 
Leistungsfähigkeit einer GT 435 übertroffen.
Leise bleibt das Notebook auch im Idel sehr leise bei Games kaum lauter.
Habe irgendwo gelesen das viele das Kühlkonzept des der N53 Serie für ein der besten auf den Markt halten.
Ich würde an deiner stelle den selben kaufen den ich besitze weil Quadcore wird bei Notebooks immer wichtiger werden.
Mann will ja nicht in 2 Jahren dastehen sich ärgern das man damals nicht 150 Euro mehr in die Hand genommen hat.
Ist aber Dir überlassen ich habs halt aus diesem Grund gemacht.

Wenn Du noch fragen hast jeder zeit gerne per PN.

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## fuzba (8. Januar 2011)

@ speedguru
ich gebe bescheid, was ich kaufe

@sesofred
also wirklich ein sehr netter lap, den du da hast, aber der ist mir ne spur zu teuer. diese leistung nutzt meine frau nicht und für das richtige zocken, was ich mache, habe ich meine desktop rechner oder besser, den stelle ich mir gerade zusammen. warte aber noch auf nen paar boards für sb.
nen vierkerner wäre für den laptop sicherlich gut, aber der andere asus wird auch reichen. schön, dass das gerät leise ist. ist viel wert. vielleicht übertakte ich ihn später mal. vorerst wird das aber nicht nötig sein.


----------



## SESOFRED (8. Januar 2011)

Vieleicht ist das ein guter Kompromiss!

ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - ASUS - ASUS N43JQ-VX020V i7-740QM

Ist zwar 14 Zoll aber 1Zoll sind gerade mal 2,54 cm

Sonst ist der Dual auch sehr gut.

mfg


----------



## Speedguru (9. Januar 2011)

Habe noch eins: Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5942G-468G50Bnbk bei notebooksbilliger.de

Laut Test soll der auch gut verarbeietet sein, also super lappi fürn super Preis


----------



## fuzba (10. Januar 2011)

@sesofred
Meine Frau hatte bisher nen 15 Zoll und kleiner sollte er laut ihrer Aussage nicht sein.

@speedguru
Danke für den Link, aber auf Acer bin ich nicht mehr ganz so gut zu sprechen. Kann natürlich sein, dass die über die Jahre das Problem in den Griff bekommen haben, aber Du kennst ja die Sache mit der Scheu vor dem Feuer.

Ich habe heute morgen das benannte Asus N53JF-SX108V bestellt. Ich danke vielmals für Eure Hilfe. War wie immer top. Ich bin gespannt, wie das neue Book ist. Soll am Mittwoch da sein. "Schaun ma mal", sagte der Kaiser schon immer


----------



## Speedguru (10. Januar 2011)

Schön, kannst du dann nen kleinen Bericht abgeben? Wäre nett


----------



## fuzba (10. Januar 2011)

jup, mache ich


----------

